# 3.5GB RAM in XP Pro shows only as 3.37GB



## beyond_amusia (Feb 12, 2008)

I am well aware that 4GB of RAM is not supported natively by a 32 bit OS (I advised a friend against 4GB yesterday), but I thought 3.5 could still be 'seen' and used by XP... CPU-Z shows it all, but XP don't...  Is there a way to make XP see it all?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> I am well aware that 4GB of RAM is not supported natively by a 32 bit OS (I advised a friend against 4GB yesterday), but I thought 3.5 could still be 'seen' and used by XP... CPU-Z shows it all, but XP don't...  Is there a way to make XP see it all?


Not really. The amount that shows depends strictly on the individual hardware. It can vary anywhere between 2.75-3.75GB in XP (from what I've seen, at least).

You can try adding the /3GB or /PAE switch to your boot.ini file. Also, go into your bios and look in the menus for a feature called "memory hole remap" (or something similar, it's name in the bios varies by manufacturer)


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 12, 2008)

Memory hole remap... If I find it, it should be disabled, right?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> Memory hole remap... If I find it, it should be disabled, right?



Enabled


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 12, 2008)

k, I will check that and post back in a few


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 12, 2008)

a 32bit memmory controler can only support upto 4gb maxium inc videocard and soundram
and other devices with onboard ram
i am not sure if harddisk chache and cpu chache is also added to the 32bit memmory controller


----------



## Rob! (Feb 12, 2008)

My computer shows 2.98GB in XP (but it's not my primary OS so it doesn't bother me).  I've heard of others showing around 3.25.

EDIT: for clarifying, thanks Morgoth.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 12, 2008)

ghz or gb?
i get 3400mb


----------



## vega22 (Feb 12, 2008)

off the top of my head i think my xp shows 3.3gb of ram.

edit
3.25 in this


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 12, 2008)

the most i ever seen is 3.2gb in 32-bit. some have gotten up to 3.5gb, if you got 3.5gb in your system. the other .25gb is use for your video card. just depends on how it gets address. I've got 2gb of system ram and x1950 pro 512mb. but it shows that i have like 1.2Gb video card.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 12, 2008)

U could try changing the PF size ...


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 14, 2008)

I could not find a setting for a "memory hole" but my BIOS is saying that 128MB of my RAM is appropriated. I cannot find a setting to change it either... As to the total mem. in my system, I got a 256MB PCIe graphics card, and I use the onboard sound so I should have around 256MB less than 4GB total. I am puzzeld because the OEMs like HP and Dell offer up to 4GB with Vista or XP 32bit (I looked just out of curiousity) and 256MB graphics cards. Sorry it took so long to reply, but our ISP got switched and it took 2 days to get service back.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 15, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> I could not find a setting for a "memory hole" but my BIOS is saying that 128MB of my RAM is appropriated. I cannot find a setting to change it either... As to the total mem. in my system, I got a 256MB PCIe graphics card, and I use the onboard sound so I should have around 256MB less than 4GB total. I am puzzeld because the OEMs like HP and Dell offer up to 4GB with Vista or XP 32bit (I looked just out of curiousity) and 256MB graphics cards. Sorry it took so long to reply, but our ISP got switched and it took 2 days to get service back.


Yeah, even tho they offer 4GB on 32bit, all of it still doesn't show. I think it's kinda dumb they don't offer 64bit.


----------

